# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Plumbing

## manofaus

How come I can plumb up an acetylene and oxy system (copper tube), or hot thermal oil (260 deg at 1500kpa) and hydraulic systems (3000PSI) in industrial situations but I can't get a licence do a bath drain or water pipes and taps or LPG?

----------


## elkangorito

I dunno.
Next question please.  :Biggrin:

----------


## bricks

> How come I can plumb up an acetylene and oxy system (copper tube), or hot thermal oil (260 deg at 1500kpa) and hydraulic systems (3000PSI) in industrial situations but I can't get a licence do a bath drain or water pipes and taps or LPG?

  because you did'nt complete the required training and apprenticship. 
I could however employ you as a trades assistant for $15-40 / HR and you could make all the joins for me. Unfortunately you can't design a drainage system that meet's code and you are also unable to factor in the pipe friction losses which will take place in a low pressure gas or LPG system. 
So long answer is that you can get a license to do plumbing, you just need to do the training first.

----------


## wonderplumb

Why are you using copper tube to run acetylene?

----------


## Gooner

> I know that sometimes when I'm doing something that is really straining the old brain cells ( like tying my shoelaces) and I'm really struggling, the tongue tends to hang out the side of my mouth, for someone unkown reason this reflex action made by the subconscious helps me complete the task at hand.  
> Perhaps your not holding your tongue right? ............ 
> Good luck
> Shawn

    :Roflmao:  ... you idiot ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## looseless

You can apply for your licence if you have got the skills in the relevant plumbing disciplines in Victoria.  :2thumbsup:  
Perhaps the Plumbing Industry Commission saw your avatar, and what happens when you are trying to fill in your plumbing licence application online.  :Harhar:  Hee hee. 
Good luck Manofaus. 
(oops sorry mate, that was Gooner's Avatar I was referring to)..............you can do it cobber. Go for it.

----------


## elkangorito

There was an unlicensed young plumber,
Who broke his own dunny & said "Bummer",
So he called up a mate,
Who was licensed to date,
To be told "You're not dumb...you are dumber".

----------


## elkangorito

Just thought of another one; 
There was a young 'lecko from Parkes,
Who was a terrible & p1ss poor sparks,
So some plumbing he tried,
Swallowed 5hit & then died,
His mouth is now full of skidmarks.

----------


## watson

You've been standing too close to the rice wine vat

----------


## elkangorito

> You've been standing too close to the rice wine vat

  Sorry Noel but the bad news is that rice wine doesn't exist in Thailand.  :No:  
The good news is that rice whisky does exist in Thailand.  :Biggrin:  
It's called Lao Cow (Lao is pronounced like the ow in "now"). There are 2 versions;
1] Legal - only blows off a portion of your head.
2] The "Forest" version, which will kill several black dogs instantly as well as blow off all of your heads (that could be interesting). 
Anyway, where was I?

----------

